# Any one on here ever bought and built an AR FROM A KIT?



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Just wondering what your thoughts are on it did you get what you thought was the kit missing anything

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I want to try this as well.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just picked up a stripped lower from Blackwing earlier this week. I like the idea of using the parts I want from the ground up. It's mind blowing the options you have for every part you'll need or want. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I've built a hand full of AR's from a stripped lower. Most lower parts kits (lpk) come with everything you need. Some don't come with a trigger group, in case you want to add your own. That's all you really have to watch for. Spikes, CMMG, Armalite, Palmetto, DPMS off the top of my head are all good kits. There are others out there also. 

My best piece of advice is this: when you go to put the pivot pin (front take down pin), spring and detent in, put a gallon sized zip-lock or similar bag over the entire lower receiver and work inside it. This way when you launch that damn little spring and detent, you're not looking for it for 3 days.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Sharp charge I have been looking at every one of those sites you have said. Curious as I have only found one that will straight up say it is made to mil spec . I want to build one just to say I did . But on the other if you buy the whole rifle compete comes with a life time warranty. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

GOLDFISH said:


> Thanks Sharp charge I have been looking at every one of those sites you have said. Curious as I have only found one that will straight up say it is made to mil spec . I want to build one just to say I did . But on the other if you buy the whole rifle compete comes with a life time warranty.


If you build it you are then the manufacturer & you can offer yourself a lifetime warranty !

Plus you'll know the exact service tech that will be doing the repairs !


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

GOLDFISH said:


> Thanks Sharp charge I have been looking at every one of those sites you have said. Curious as I have only found one that will straight up say it is made to mil spec . I want to build one just to say I did . But on the other if you buy the whole rifle compete comes with a life time warranty.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You really don't have to worry about the warranty on a lower kit. Take a look at www.aimsurplus.com he's based out of southern Ohio and has decent prices on his stuff. So long as the lower and upper receiver and bolt carrier group are mil spec, you shouldn't have an issue. They should all feed any mil spec magazine and mate easily with the upper. You can run a mil spec barrel or a better barrel, depending what your end goal is. 

Remember, mil spec doesn't necessarily mean it's better, just that it meets the .gov specs for compatibility and reliability. There are better standards out there which you can achieve by carefully selecting your adult Lego kit pieces.


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

Sharp Charge said:


> I've built a hand full of AR's from a stripped lower. Most lower parts kits (lpk) come with everything you need. Some don't come with a trigger group, in case you want to add your own. That's all you really have to watch for. Spikes, CMMG, Armalite, Palmetto, DPMS off the top of my head are all good kits. There are others out there also.
> 
> My best piece of advice is this: when you go to put the pivot pin (front take down pin), spring and detent in, put a gallon sized zip-lock or similar bag over the entire lower receiver and work inside it. This way when you launch that damn little spring and detent, you're not looking for it for 3 days.


+1
I use an extra take down pin. Rotate it 180 degrees so the grove faces the muzzle end and push the takedown pin in from the port side of the rifle. Place the spring and detent pin in the small hole, then push the take down pin past the detent pin. Lastly, push the take down pin you will leave in the lower receiver in from the starboard side very fast (with the groove facing the detent/retention pin). This action will push out your extra take down pin, and the groove of your permanent take down pin will capture the detent pin.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Spend some time reading before you start and then you must decide if you want a lower with a serial number or not and that is a very big question. You will also have to weed through a lot of false advertising by companies and other so called experts, case in point there are only two companies that build the Mil Spec 5.56- Colt and FN they are the only companies that have the government Mil Spec license contract. The rest of the companies reverse engineer the guns or parts they make, one of the best sources for information is Brownells a gunsmith supply house out of Iowa the latest catalog has at least 50 pages devoted to the AR the first 5 or 6 are guns built by their guys listing all of the parts they used. They also have a full line of tools, videos and books to help also you can call the help line if you get in a bind. Not sure if you can buy the catalog I get mine because I had a FFL and sent some time as a gunsmith I know they have a web site good luck and have fun. Paul


----------

